# Rose Vs Yellow gold



## taled

Hello everyone,

I'm a new forum member but a long time follower. One day I hope to acquire the Lange 1815 up\down, still thinking Yellow or Rose.
I would really appreciate your knowledge on the matter below.

I wonder what is the real color tone of the Yellow Vs the Rose (specifically the 1815 up\down if it varies between models).
I've seen two videos of Tim (which I guess you all know) of the same 235.032 and it appears very different color tone from one to another.
I guess videos often don't really show the true color.
If any of you, yellow/rose Lange owners could upload some photos I would really appreciate it to see how the true color tone looks like.

I'm leaning towards the Yellow gold version, even though for some reason it is not published in their site (maybe they discontinued only Yellow gold?).

Thank you and may we all stay healthy.


----------



## mmiah80

I have a Saxonia in yellow gold and a Saxonia Thin in Rose gold.

Pic attached









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## taled

mmiah80 said:


> I have a Saxonia in yellow gold and a Saxonia Thin in Rose gold.
> 
> Pic attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Thank you! Both look amazing  By these pictures I'd prefer the Rose tone


----------



## greentimgreen

My rose gold up/down. I like the warmth of the metal, especially in the summer when I have more of a tan! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

Some technical details from Lange's website:

Yellow gold: The material's strength can be increased by adding various alloy components. When producing yellow gold, the goal is to strengthen the material while maintaining the rich colour of the fine gold. Lange uses yellow gold with a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt) for cases and buckles. For some winding rotors, 21-carat gold is used, which is equivalent to 875 ppt purity.

Pink gold: The reddish tone of the gold comes from copper. This fine gold is soft and corrosion-resistant and produces a precious metal that is high-grade, exquisite and highly popular in watchmaking. The colour nuances, depending on the copper content, range from soft rose to powerful dark red. At Lange, pink gold is used with 205 parts copper to 45 parts silver. This makes for a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt).

White gold: White gold is produced by admixing various alloy components to stabilise the material and make it appealing for use in jewellery manufacturing and watchmaking. Palladium plays a key role in this since a relatively low amount of, say, 150 parts is sufficient to transform the gold's yellow colour into the silvery white to which this alloy owes its name. At Lange, we use white gold with a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt).

Here is a press photo of the current generation 1815 Up/Down in yellow, pink, and white gold:









Sources:

https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/pink-gold
https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/yellow-gold
https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/white-gold
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...specs-live-pics-official-pricing#&gid=1&pid=8


----------



## matthew P

I’m loving the honey gold that they use for some of the LE models 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## taled

matthew P said:


> I'm loving the honey gold that they use for some of the LE models
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Yeah, I like it too, too bad 1815 u\d doesn't have one (yet).



weisscomposer said:


> Some technical details from Lange's website:
> 
> Yellow gold: The material's strength can be increased by adding various alloy components. When producing yellow gold, the goal is to strengthen the material while maintaining the rich colour of the fine gold. Lange uses yellow gold with a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt) for cases and buckles. For some winding rotors, 21-carat gold is used, which is equivalent to 875 ppt purity.
> 
> Pink gold: The reddish tone of the gold comes from copper. This fine gold is soft and corrosion-resistant and produces a precious metal that is high-grade, exquisite and highly popular in watchmaking. The colour nuances, depending on the copper content, range from soft rose to powerful dark red. At Lange, pink gold is used with 205 parts copper to 45 parts silver. This makes for a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt).
> 
> White gold: White gold is produced by admixing various alloy components to stabilise the material and make it appealing for use in jewellery manufacturing and watchmaking. Palladium plays a key role in this since a relatively low amount of, say, 150 parts is sufficient to transform the gold's yellow colour into the silvery white to which this alloy owes its name. At Lange, we use white gold with a purity of 18 carats (750 ppt).
> 
> Here is a press photo of the current generation 1815 Up/Down in yellow, pink, and white gold:
> 
> View attachment 15010143
> 
> 
> Sources:
> 
> https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/pink-gold
> https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/yellow-gold
> https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/white-gold
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...specs-live-pics-official-pricing#&gid=1&pid=8


Thank's for sharing! The yellow in your photo looks like the rose from greentimegreen shared photo. Interesting..


greentimgreen said:


> My rose gold up/down. I like the warmth of the metal, especially in the summer when I have more of a tan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! that seems like a great color tone
You can see in the photo of the three tones that your watch seems more yellowish than rose. 
From your photo I prefer the rose. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## weisscomposer

taled said:


> Yeah, I like it too, too bad 1815 u\d doesn't have one (yet).


If you're willing to sacrifice the power reserve indicator, check out the 1815 "200th Anniversary F.A. Lange" in honey gold (reference 236.050). It's stunning in person.



taled said:


> Thank's for sharing! The yellow in your photo looks like the rose from greentimegreen shared photo. Interesting.


I'm constantly amazed by just how different the pink gold looks under different lighting conditions. Indoors or outdoors, sunlight or cloudy, office lights or bedroom lights, etc. Until you're able to see pink and yellow gold together in person to compare, the best bet is going to be pictures that show both side-by-side. The lighting may be different than you'll experience day to day, but it'll at least be consistent between the two watches.

This article has some great pictures of yellow, pink, and white gold 1815s, as well as some history of the watch.

And here are a couple more pictures of the three gold colors:
















Picture sources:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hands-on-with-the-new-2014-a-lange-sohne-1815#&gid=1&pid=3
https://www.watchcollectinglifestyl...e-1815-homage-to-walter-lange-hands-on-review


----------



## taled

I really like the yellow on the 1815 (235.021) and more so that it is brushed on the sides (I wonder if it's the same case on the yellow u\d version, because I know the White is brushed and the rose is polished).
Concerning the honey gold version (or any 1815 in that matter):
I really like the complexity of the power reserve indicator but even more than that, I love the exposed wheels in the movement (to see them turn while winding is an experience I can't miss),
So 1815 u\d wins it for me even rough the honey does look very good.
I guess when I'm ready to pull the trigger I will ask to bring both of them (rose and yellow) to see the difference in my eyes (optimistic that it will be possible).
Thank's for the added info and photos!


----------



## mmiah80

taled said:


> Thank you! Both look amazing  By these pictures I'd prefer the Rose tone


No prob!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Amazing how much the color balance in the camera effects the look of the gold in the three different photos. 
I agree seeing them in person is the only real way to tell, now if only the lighting in the boutique matched real life. 
Rolex boutiques are the worst for lighting that bears no resemblance to life outside of the Rolex counter.

From what I remember the ALS boutique I visited did a good job of not over lighting their counter space. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mleok

For me, I've found that yellow gold goes better with my East Asian complexion than rose gold, as the rose gold tends to blend in with my skin color resulting in very little contrast.


----------



## CFR

Here are some pics showing the difference between Lange's YG (left) and RG (right). You can see it best in the buckles, I think. Note that these are all old, so you're seeing the patina. These are quite a bit darker than new ones. In the pic with the 3 deployant buckles, the left and middle buckles are both yellow gold but have different degrees of patina. [I didn't notice the blotches on the left-most buckle until after I took the pics. It's just some discoloration that came off when I rubbed it later with an untreated cloth. These buckles have been sitting untouched for a long time.]


----------



## mtor91

Ive always been a fan of the classic yellow gold plus it goes well with my skin tone. Nothing wrong with rose gold, its whatever you like!


----------



## taled

matthew P said:


> Amazing how much the color balance in the camera effects the look of the gold in the three different photos.
> I agree seeing them in person is the only real way to tell, now if only the lighting in the boutique matched real life.
> Rolex boutiques are the worst for lighting that bears no resemblance to life outside of the Rolex counter.
> 
> From what I remember the ALS boutique I visited did a good job of not over lighting their counter space.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Yeah, well I'll just ask them politely too go outside for a moment to see it in sunlight (;


mleok said:


> For me, I've found that yellow gold goes better with my East Asian complexion than rose gold, as the rose gold tends to blend in with my skin color resulting in very little contrast.


Never though about it that way, interesting, Thank's!


CFR said:


> Here are some pics showing the difference between Lange's YG (left) and RG (right). You can see it best in the buckles, I think. Note that these are all old, so you're seeing the patina. These are quite a bit darker than new ones. In the pic with the 3 deployant buckles, the left and middle buckles are both yellow gold but have different degrees of patina. [I didn't notice the blotches on the left-most buckle until after I took the pics. It's just some discoloration that came off when I rubbed it later with an untreated cloth. These buckles have been sitting untouched for a long time.]
> 
> View attachment 15017939
> View attachment 15017941
> View attachment 15017943


Thank's for the response! Seeing your buckles it seems that the yellow becomes very dark over time, I wonder if you know since you're a long time member, what is the reason Lange kindda stopped advertising the yellow aditions (1815 and 1815 u\d for what it matters). I wonder if it is the lack of demand or difficulty in production or something else..


mtor91 said:


> Ive always been a fan of the classic yellow gold plus it goes well with my skin tone. Nothing wrong with rose gold, its whatever you like!


Thank you. I'm too a fan of the old fashioned yellow gold. I like that it is kindda light toned. I wonder why Lange stopped advertising them (no 1815\ 1815 u\d \ 1815 ac) yellow gold on their sites. Well 1815 AC never was in Yellow. But still I wonder.


----------



## CFR

taled said:


> I wonder if you know since you're a long time member, what is the reason Lange kindda stopped advertising the yellow aditions (1815 and 1815 u\d for what it matters). I wonder if it is the lack of demand or difficulty in production or something else. I wonder why Lange stopped advertising them (no 1815\ 1815 u\d \ 1815 ac) yellow gold on their sites. Well 1815 AC never was in Yellow. But still I wonder.


Demand for yellow gold is much less than it used to be. People want either white metal or rose gold (though a small number of folks like me prefer yellow gold to rose gold). This is true generally, beyond the Lange brand. The Langematik Perpetual illustrated this. It was launched in 2001 in two metals: Platinum and yellow gold. Several years later, Lange stopped offering it in yellow gold and started offering it in rose gold, which they produced for much longer.


----------



## taled

CFR said:


> Demand for yellow gold is much less than it used to be. People want either white metal or rose gold (though a small number of folks like me prefer yellow gold to rose gold). This is true generally, beyond the Lange brand. The Langematik Perpetual illustrated this. It was launched in 2001 in two metals: Platinum and yellow gold. Several years later, Lange stopped offering it in yellow gold and started offering it in rose gold, which they produced for much longer.


Yeah, unfortunately the lack of demand doesn't show in lower prices, at least on the 1815 u\d. Yes in the Langematic perpetual the yellow gold is much cheaper. Thank you!.


----------



## Newbielange

Hi All, 
I’m a newbie to ALS, actually I’m looking to getting one for my husbands birthday. Not Sure if this the right forum to ask, but how difficult is it to obtain a Saxonia? Do I just walk into a boutique? What are your buy process or experiences? 

Many thanks all.

And PS, I like the look of RG too.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Walking into an A. Lange Boutique in Singapore is going to be difficult right now, it is currently closed. I suggest you either call ahead or use this link to schedule an appointment: https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/boutiques/singapore


----------



## CFR

Newbielange said:


> Not Sure if this the right forum to ask, but how difficult is it to obtain a Saxonia? Do I just walk into a boutique? What are your buy process or experiences?


You can purchase a new Saxonia either from a boutique or from an authorized dealer. You may get a better price from an authorized dealer.


----------



## ejhc11

I've been watching some of the official A. Lange & Söhne videos and one of the videos mentioned the late Walter Lange could always be seen with a gold A. Lange & Söhne watch. So if you want to know a color to choose you can always choose what Walter Lange preferred to wear. I've been a silver color guy so that part swayed me to open my eyes to gold also...


----------



## CFR

ejhc11 said:


> I've been watching some of the official A. Lange & Söhne videos and one of the videos mentioned the late Walter Lange could always be seen with a gold A. Lange & Söhne watch. So if you want to know a color to choose you can always choose what Walter Lange preferred to wear.


In 2001, I attended an event where I met Walter Lange. He was wearing his yellow gold Tourbillon Pour Le Merite #1/150 (ref. no. 701.001). At the time, he often wore that watch to events.

Towards the end of the event, when most people had left, Walter Lange tapped me on the shoulder and motioned for me to follow him. I don't know what prompted him to do this. Maybe he saw me looking at his watch earlier and (correctly) determined that I wanted to spend more time with it. He didn't speak much English, and I don't speak German, and his translator (who would later marry his son) wasn't nearby, so I didn't know what he wanted. I just followed him across the room.

Walter Lange led me to a projection device that was used for an earlier presentation. He proceeded to remove the yellow gold Tourbillon Pour Le Merite from his wrist, turn it over, place the movement under the projection device (so that the greatly magnified image of the movement was visible on the big screen), and describe the fusee and chain mechanism. At that point, his translator was present, and several other people were gathering around too, to listen. You could see how proud Walter Lange was of this mechanism and of this timepiece -- the genuine enthusiasm. It was in his eyes and in his voice.

I really like several yellow gold Lange models before that moment, but this encounter led me to associate Walter Lange's passion for his brand, his craft, and his legacy with the 701.001 that was on his wrist that evening. [And about a dozen years later, I ended up getting the same model because that moment really stuck with me.]


----------



## Ranger822

@ CFR - The Ref. 701.001 is pretty special, congrats on seeing #1/150 and then getting one for yourself.

On Rose vs. Yellow gold. I have and like both. Lange's rosegold or pink gold seems a shade less red than other companies. It might be interesting to know the relative mixes of the alloys. Much does seem to rely on the patina.


----------



## weisscomposer

Ranger822 said:


> It might be interesting to know the relative mixes of the alloys.


Check out my post on the first page of this thread


----------



## Ranger822

weisscomposer said:


> Check out my post on the first page of this thread


I was actually referencing the other manufacturers for a comparison. Visually, if you put an Omega with their version of gold along side Lange they are very different. I suspect each company may have a slightly different formulation for their gold alloys and it would be great to know what those various ratios are ...

It would also be useful to be able to see a new versus patina version of the same watch . . . One example I had was I purchased a used rosegold deployant. I used some jewelers rouge and polished up the deployant to remove some superficial scratches and swirls and make it shine. When I did, the rosegold looked a bit different from the watch. The difference wasn't obvious since the deployant is on the opposite side of the wrist but being able to see it side by side before I mounted the deployant gave me an appreciation for the difference.


----------



## CFR

Ranger822 said:


> It would also be useful to be able to see a new versus patina version of the same watch.


I can't remember if I posted this here recently. I think it was in a different forum. But all the watches and buckles in the pics below are Lange's honey gold. You can see old vs. new honey gold after about a 4-year difference. The very dark buckle (obviously) belongs to the older watch on the right. The buckle was stored separately, in a little Ziploc bag, for 4 years (and it emerged quite a bit darker than the watch it originally came with). None of these were ever polished.









Also, here you can see some patina developing on a Lange yellow gold (left) and rose gold (right) watch:


----------



## TrlRnr

Also consider that ALS usually (always?) pairs its yellow gold models with a "champagne" dial whereas the red gold models get paired with their "argenté" dials. I have a red gold 1815 which I love, but I've always had a soft spot for the yellow gold/champagne dial combo …the warmth is just incredible (maybe a YG Cabaret moonphase will find its way into my hands some day…hope springs eternal.)


----------



## Cubsfan812

CFR said:


> I can't remember if I posted this here recently. I think it was in a different forum. But all the watches and buckles in the pics below are Lange's honey gold. You can see old vs. new honey gold after about a 4-year difference. The very dark buckle (obviously) belongs to the older watch on the right. The buckle was stored separately, in a little Ziploc bag, for 4 years (and it emerged quite a bit darker than the watch it originally came with). None of these were ever polished.
> 
> View attachment 15104253
> 
> 
> Also, here you can see some patina developing on a Lange yellow gold (left) and rose gold (right) watch:
> 
> View attachment 15104283


Resurrecting an old thread, but in the first photo, it’s interesting how much the honey gold starts to resemble regular yellow gold as it ages.


----------



## CFR

Cubsfan812 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread, but in the first photo, it’s interesting how much the honey gold starts to resemble regular yellow gold as it ages.


Here's what I think is a better version of that pic, which was taken in 2016. There's a 6-year difference in the age of these honey gold watches (not 4 years earlier as I mistakenly said in my earlier post).


----------

